# Diana Ankudinova / Диана Анкудинова



## Serge

A girl with the voice. The force of nature. The real deal.

Russia's national treasure. Admired and marveled at all over the world.

Join the fan club!

Diana Ankudinova - Human

There is a shorter version of this video, but I've chosen this one because you need to see Diana smile after her performance.






Please note that some of these videos are proprietary and must be watched on YouTube.


----------



## Serge

Diana Ankudinova - Wicked Game






Please note that some of these videos are proprietary and must be watched on YouTube.


----------



## Serge

Diana Ankudinova - Rechenka (Little River) / Диана Анкудинова - Реченька

Diana, then 14, performing a Russian folk song.






Please note that some of these videos are proprietary and must be watched on YouTube.


----------



## Serge

Diana Ankudinova - Derniere Danse

Diana, again at 14, doing a cover version of a French song.






Please note that some of these videos are proprietary and must be watched on YouTube.


----------



## Serge

Diana Ankudinova - Havana

Diana having fun in this quarantine home recording.


----------



## Bulldog

Great voice, so deep and dark.


----------



## Serge

Bulldog said:


> Great voice, so deep and dark.


She is said to be a dramatic contralto - one of the rarest voices out there.


----------



## Strange Magic

A Sarah Brightman with a lot more oomph and horsepower. i like her!


----------



## Serge

The latest update to Diana's YouTube channel - just a few hours old - features live performance of the following songs: Derniere Danse, Havana, Tombe La Neige, and Venus.


----------



## Serge

Wow, one actually gets to see her dance a little (and smile a lot) in Venus.


----------



## Serge

Diana Ankudinova - Take On Me

Again, Diana shines in a quarantine home recording.


----------



## Serge

Diana Ankudinova - The Ornery Horses (Fastidious Steeds) /

Диана Анкудинова - Кони Привередливые

Diana in a live performance premiere of the iconic Vladimir Vysotsky song.


----------



## Serge

Well, if nobody minds, let me throw in some Diana Ankudinova reaction videos to make things a little more fun in here. I've seen plenty of these already - there's what seems like a whole industry of them on YouTube - and here's (what I think is) a nice one that I came across just now and that gave me the idea.

Songwriter's reaction/comments to Diana Ankudinova - TAKE ON ME. AMAZING!


----------



## Serge

Diana Ankudinova - I'm Not There (13 year-old Diana in a live performance at a riverwalk park)

Диана Анкудинова - Там Нет Меня


----------



## Serge

Kids will be kids. 

Diana Ankudinova - My Grandmother Smokes A Pipe (Garik Sukachov song cover) /

Диана Анкудинова - Моя Бабушка Курит Трубку (песня Гарика Сукачёва)


----------



## Serge

Diana Ankudinova - Into The Skies (Official video)

Диана Анкудинова - В Небо


----------



## Serge

And here's, for your viewing pleasure, an extremely adorable reaction to Diana's video above.


----------



## Serge

Well, what do you know, not a day goes by that somebody discovers Diana and is suddenly captivated by her.

Here's the latest victim:

Turkish Musician Reacts to Diana Ankudinova - Wicked Game (Диана Анкудинова)


----------



## Serge

What better way to start a new day than to kick some youthful energy into it?

(Is there anything this girl cannot do?)

Diana Ankudinova - Puttin' On The Ritz


----------



## Serge

A charming first-time reaction to Diana Ankudinova video:

Diana Ankudinova/Wicked Game/Vocalist Reaction-Диана Анкудинова






Please note that some of these videos contain copyrighted material and must be watched on YouTube.


----------



## Serge

A refresher... And a bombshell coming.

Diana Ankudinova - Wicked Game

Диана Анкудинова - Wicked Game






Please note that some of these videos are proprietary and must be watched on YouTube.


----------



## Serge

Can anybody guess who this lovely lady is? 

Vocal Coach/Opera Singer FIRST TIME REACTION to Diana Ankudinova (Wicked Game)


----------



## Serge




----------



## Serge

Diana Ankudinova, age 12, in a singing competition - Non, Je Ne Regrette Rien


----------



## Serge

Diana Ankudinova - Intro

Video editing by Diana, video shot by her mom. (Well, her foster mom. Yes, Diana is a foster child. She had a heart-breaking childhood, abused and abandoned at the age of 3.)


----------



## Serge

Diana Ankudinova - Derniere Danse

Diana, age 14, enters the competition that will have the most profound effect on her life.






Please note that some of these videos are proprietary and must be watched on YouTube.


----------



## Serge

...and triumphantly exits this competition for disadvantaged children, winning the contest.






Please note that some of these videos are proprietary and must be watched on YouTube.


----------



## Serge

Diana Ankudinova / Диана Анкудинова - Jodel-Time

Judges snubbing then 13-year-old Diana in this singing competition caused a scandal in Russia.


----------



## Serge

Diana's new song premiers on YouTube in 17 hours. Set your alarm clocks now, folks.

Diana Ankudinova - Happiness / Диана Анкудинова - Счастье (премьера песни)


----------



## Serge

Don't forget to be first to Diana's song premier in 8 hours.


----------



## Serge

Diana Ankudinova - Happiness / Диана Анкудинова - Счастье

(Captions are available in a number of languages.)


----------



## Serge

Diana Ankudinova - Oh, Darling!

Then 10-year-old Diana covers The Beatles song.


----------



## Serge

Diana Ankudinova - Tomorrow Is A Lie






Please note that some of these videos are proprietary and must be watched on YouTube.


----------



## norman bates

definitely a interesting and unique tone. I like her yodel ability too.


----------



## Serge

A bit of sunshine to start this gloomy day.

Diana Ankudinova - Havana


----------



## Serge

Diana Ankudinova - It's a Man's Man's Man's World

Diana, age 14, in a singing competition for disadvantaged children.






Please note that some of these videos are proprietary and must be watched on YouTube.


----------



## Serge

Diana Ankudinova - Vibes

Announcing Diana Ankudinova's April 2021 concerts.

(Diana singing on her YouTube channel upcoming concerts announcement.)

The warm and soft voice of Diana will make you feel like Indian summer all year long.


----------



## Serge

Diana Ankudinova - Blizzard

Диана Анкудинова - Вьюга






Please note that some of these videos are proprietary and must be watched on YouTube.


----------



## Serge

Dug out this jewel.

Diana Ankudinova performing Rechenka in an intimate setting.

Диана Анкудинова - Реченька


----------



## Serge

Diana Ankudinova - Maybe l, Maybe You (Scorpions song cover)


----------



## Serge

Diana finds another great fan on YouTube 

DIANA ANKUDINOVA- RECHENKA |REACTION| THIS IS PERFECTION!!


----------



## Serge

Stunning austere aesthetics in this latest live performance release from Diana Ankudinova which includes Blizzard, among other songs, and is highlighted by her acapella singing of Rechenka. (Subtitles available in a number of languages.)

Потрясающе строгая эстетика в этом последнем концертном релизе Дианы Анкудиновой, включающем Вьюгу, среди других песен, и подчеркнутая её исполнением акапеллы Реченки.

Diana Ankudinova's solo concert at Meridian Concert Hall, Moscow, March 6, 2021. part 1


----------



## Serge

2021.01.16. "Take On Me". Диана Анкудинова (Diana Ankudinova). Бард-клуб "Гнездо глухаря". Концерт.


----------



## Serge

Serge said:


> Can anybody guess who this lovely lady is?
> 
> Vocal Coach/Opera Singer FIRST TIME REACTION to Diana Ankudinova (Wicked Game)


Yes, of course, you all guessed correctly: This is an internationally acclaimed opera singer, soprano Elizabeth Zharoff.


----------



## Serge

Diana Ankudinova - Young Horse

Диана Анкудинова - Молодая лошадь


----------



## Serge

Vocal Coach/Opera Singer REACTION & ANALYSIS Diana Ankudinova RECHENKA

Elizabeth Zharoff reacts on / Диана Анкудинова - Реченька


----------



## Serge

Diana Ankudinova / Диана Анкудинова - Besame Mucho


----------



## Serge

Diana Ankudinova / Диана Анкудинова - Human






Please note that some of these videos are proprietary and must be watched on YouTube.


----------



## Serge

Диана Анкудинова выступила в Сергиевом Посаде /
Diana Ankudinova gave a performance in Sergiev Posad

Diana Ankudinova interviewed before her concert in Sergiev Posad. (In Russian, and no subtitles unfortunately, yet an undeniable treat for those simply happy to see her and hear her speak. )






In the interview, when asked what she is trying to convey to her audience, Diana starts by saying that she loves songs with meaning, and that's why each of her new songs have deep meaning. She then mentions that her audience is "well-aged, so to speak", and thus, accordingly, she performs songs that are meaningful to her listeners and rejects songs that have nothing to say and simply "rock" the halls, if you will. She then reiterates that she loves songs that have meaning and, at the same time, allow her to demonstrate her vocal range.


----------



## Serge

Vocal Coach/Opera Singer REACTION & ANALYSIS Diana Ankudinova "Human" (You are Super)

Elizabeth Zharoff reacts / Диана Анкудинова - Human


----------



## Serge

Diana Ankudinova / Диана Анкудинова - Derniere Danse (Indila hit song cover.)






Please note that some of these videos are proprietary and must be watched on YouTube.


----------



## Serge

Opera singer reacts to Diana Ankudinova - Rechenka / Диана Анкудинова - Реченька


----------



## Serge

2017.10.13. "Tombe la Neige". Диана Анкудинова (Diana Ankudinova). Творческий вечер "Место встречи".


----------



## Serge

2018.09.05. "Derniere Danse". Диана Анкудинова (Diana Ankudinova). Кремлёвский дворец.

(Plenty of subtitle options.)


----------



## Serge

Vocal Coach Reacts to Diana Ankudinova - Wicked Game (Диана Анкудинова)


----------



## Serge

Diana Ankudinova - Young Horse / Диана Анкудинова - Молодая Лошадь

(Wait, did I post this already? I guess I did. Oops... )


----------



## Serge

A star was born!

(The humble beginnings: Diana, age 5. She was taken from an orphanage, where she reportedly constantly cried and, according to different sources, either didn't speak at all or spoke very poorly, at 4 and a half. Somebody then noticed her musicality and advised singing as part of speech therapy.)

Диана Анкудинова (Diana Ankudinova)(Начало) 5 лет. Кабы не было зимы.


----------



## Serge

Diana Ankudinova / Диана Анкудинова - Волна

2020.05.02. "Волна" ("La Vague"). Диана Анкудинова.


----------



## Serge

Vocal Coach/Opera Singer REACTION & ANALYSIS Diana Ankudinova "Dernière Danse"

Elizabeth Zharoff reacts / Диана Анкудинова - Derniere Danse (Indila hit song cover)


----------



## Serge

For those of you just happy to see Diana. 

Diana Ankudinova. Speech training. / Диана Анкудинова. Речевая разминка. Ведёт Марфин Дмитрий.


----------



## Serge

Diana Ankudinova / Диана Анкудинова - Derniere Danse (Indila hit song cover.)


----------



## Serge

2020.05.03. "Волна" (La Vague). Diana Ankudinova / Диана Анкудинова. Музыка Александра Степина, слова Анастасии Пак.

(The video shot by Diana's mom in July of 2017.)


----------



## Serge

Diana Ankudinova / Диана Анкудинова - Vibes


----------



## Serge

Диана Анкудинова / Diana Ankudinova - "Non, Je Ne Regrette Rien" and "Jodel-Time" (Moscow Karaoke Cup)


----------



## Serge

Диана Анкудинова / Diana Ankudinova

Diana is busy busy busy... tending to her fans after a performance.


----------



## Serge

2020.10.01. "Голосом твоим". Диана Анкудинова (Diana Ankudinova) Авторы ролика Вера и Сергей Савины.


----------



## Serge

2018.08.18. «Strong Enough». Диана Анкудинова (Diana Ankudinova). Концерт в Тольятти.

Diana performing a Cher song.


----------



## Dimace

Serge said:


> Диана Анкудинова / Diana Ankudinova - "Non, Je Ne Regrette Rien" and "Jodel-Time" (Moscow Karaoke Cup)


Here, I saw what she can do. VERY good. She also has fantastic hands.


----------



## Serge

And, of course, there's a ton of videos (music and more, including two uploads today, say), playlists, and other info such as concert announcements on Diana's official YouTube channel, should anybody be interested:

Diana Ankudinova / Диана Анкудинова

https://www.youtube.com/channel/UCgbtr4QB6kk7WadvVoYk61g


----------



## Serge

Vocal Coach REACTS - Diana Ankudinova 'Rechenka'


----------



## Serge

Диана Анкудинова (10 лет ) Oh, Darling!

10-year-old Diana Ankudinova - Oh, Darling!


----------



## Serge

2020.04.10. "Truce". "Twenty One Pilots". Диана Анкудинова. Первая запись на новом оборудовании.

Here Diana covers a song of her favorite band. A quarantine home-recording on her brand new equipment donated by her fans.


----------



## Serge

Diana Ankudinova / Диана Анкудинова - Незнакомка (Измайловский парк от 01.05.19.)






Please note that some of these videos are proprietary and must be watched on YouTube.


----------



## Serge

Diana Ankudinova / Диана Анкудинова - Derniere Danse (Adam Ferello remix.)

The so-called "Joker Song" fan-art? music video clip.


----------



## Serge

2021.01.16. ديانا أنكودينوفا - حلوه يا بلدى , "Helwa Ya Baladi". Диана Анкудинова (Diana Ankudinova)


----------



## Serge

КинаНеБудет, Диана Анкудинова, Вячеслав Разбегаев, Гоша Куценко и Оскар Кучера






Please note that some of these videos are proprietary and must be watched on YouTube.


----------



## Serge

shol Cossack|Diana ankudinova|шол Казак-Диана анкудинова


----------



## Serge

«Этот путь начался с мамы»: Диана Анкудинова - о любимой приемной маме и своем успехе






Please note that some of these videos are proprietary and must be watched on YouTube.


----------



## Serge

Diana Ankudinova - Cranes / Диана Анкудинова - Журавли


----------



## Serge

«Сбылась сокровенная мечта»: Диана Анкудинова - о жизни после триумфа






Please note that some of these videos are proprietary and must be watched on YouTube.


----------



## Serge

2021.01.16. "Солнце - рыжая лисица". Диана Анкудинова (Diana Ankudinova). Бард-клуб "Гнездо глухаря.


----------



## Serge

Dernière danse - Диана Анкудинова / Diana Ankudinova - Derniere Danse

(The so called - totally in jest - "Joker Song" in India, the Indila hit song cover.)






Please note that some of these videos are proprietary and must be watched on YouTube.


----------



## Serge

Диана Анкудинова - о жизни на проекте «Ты супер!», сомнениях и своем уникальном даре






Please note that some of these videos are proprietary and must be watched on YouTube.


----------



## Serge

«Ты супер!»: Диана Анкудинова, 14 лет, г. Тольятти. «It's a Man's Man's Man's World» / Diana Ankudinova






Please note that some of these videos are proprietary and must be watched on YouTube.


----------



## Serge

Миллионы просмотров и угроза от родной матери: как изменилась жизнь Дианы Анкудиновой после фурора






Please note that some of these videos are proprietary and must be watched on YouTube.


----------



## Serge

Diana Ankudinova. April 19, 2021 solo concert in Togliatti. Part 1 / Диана Анкудинова. Сольный концерт в Тольятти от 19 апреля 2021 года. Часть первая

Subtitles and the list/index of songs in the video description are available on YouTube.


----------



## Serge

«Я редко грущу»: победительница второго сезона Диана Анкудинова - о своем образе и позитиве






Please note that some of these videos are proprietary and must be watched on YouTube.


----------



## Serge

This just in! Catch them while you can, haha. (Sometimes these reaction videos get blocked on copyright infringement grounds, and НТВ - this song contest as well as the Diana series producer - are notorious for doing that.)

DIANA ANKUDINOVA- DERNIÈRE DANSE |REACTION| BEAUTIFUL PERFORMANCE (as always)


----------



## Serge

Diana Ankudinova, song "Blizzard", performance at the opening of the TV award "TEFI"" / Диана Анкудинова - Вьюга


----------



## Serge

Суперзвезда «Ты супер!» Диана перед полуфиналом переживала, сможет ли повторить свой успех






Please note that some of these videos are proprietary and must be watched on YouTube.


----------



## Serge

Diana Ankudinova - Human / 2019.11.09. "Human". Диана Анкудинова. Финал III Национального межвузовского чемпионата.


----------



## Serge

«Боюсь, что увижу ее»: Диана из Тольятти - о главном страхе своей жизни, которым стала родная мать






Please note that some of these videos are proprietary and must be watched on YouTube.


----------



## Serge

Диана Анкудинова "Пой со мной" / Diana Ankudinova "Sing with me"

Тольятти 2016 / Tolyatti 2016 - Rus & Eng subtitles


----------



## Serge

Реченька // Диана Анкудинова // Diana Ankudinova // Теплоход "Сергей Кучкин"

Rechenka


----------



## Serge

"Ты супер!". Четвертый сезон: Диана Анкудинова, специальный гость проекта. "В небо"

Diana Ankudinova - Into The Skies






Please note that some of these videos are proprietary and must be watched on YouTube.


----------



## Serge

Diana Ankudinova / Диана Анкудинова - Feeling Good

The first-time performance of the song.


----------



## Serge

2020.02.23. "Голосом твоим". Диана Анкудинова. г.Москва. КЦ "Москвич". Сольный концерт.

Diana Ankudinova - By Your Voice (Subtitles are available in 6 languages.)


----------



## Serge

"Баллада о красках". Диана Анкудинова и Мая Егорова. Проект "Творцы истории".

Diana Ankudinova and Maya Egorova - The Ballad of Colors






The Ballad of Colors

He was as red as a ragout of mushrooms
Like red oranges in the snow
Mother was joking, the mother was funny:
"I'm from the Sun gave birth to a son"
And the other was black-a black she
Black like the black smole
Laughed questions she
Said: "Too the night was black"

In the 41st in 40-year commemorative
Shouted the loud-speakers trouble
Both sons, both two - salt of the earth
Mom bowed at the waist, and left
Had a chance in the battle to smell young
Raging red fire and black smoke
Evil green stagnant fields
Grey front-line hospitals

Both sons, both two - two wings
Fought to Victory, the mother was waiting for
Not angered, she didn't curse the fate
Funerals had come around the house
Lucky she rolled happiness suddenly
Lucky one on three villages around
Lucky her, lucky her, lucky
Both sons volatilise in the village

Both sons, both are two of the flesh and become
Gold medals do not count
The sons are sitting row to shoulder shoulder
Whole hand, whole foot, what else
Drink green wine as the custom
Both changed hair color
Hair became deadly white
Hair became deadly white
Hair became deadly white
You can see a lot of white paint in the War

Hair became deadly white
Hair became deadly white
Hair became deadly white
You can see a lot of white paint in the War

Source:
http://slushat-tekst-pesni.ru/voennye-pesni/ballada-o-kraskah


----------



## Serge

Диана Анкудинова - Ты же выжил, солдат / Diana Ankudinova - You Survived, Soldier


----------



## Serge

Диана Анкудинова - Журавли / Diana Ankudinova - Cranes


----------



## Serge

2020.09.17. "Кони привередливые". Диана Анкудинова. Бард-клуб "Гнездо глухаря". Концерт.

Diana Ankudinova - The Ornery Horses (Fastidious Steeds)

Diana in a live performance premiere of the iconic Vladimir Vysotsky song.


----------



## Serge

2016.11.22. "Мама". Диана Анкудинова г.Тольятти. ДКИТ. Концерт к "Дню Матери".

Diana Ankudinova - Mama (Mother's Day concert.)






мама (Мама)
Song by Imani Chintaeva

The dew trembles in the dear voice
Дрожит роса в родимом голосе

You waited for me until the morning
Ты меня ждала до утра

Sorry to be in your hair again
Прости за то, что снова в волосы

I weave a thread of silver
Я вплетаю нить серебра

I know, dear mother, how fate is not easy
Знаю, милая мама, как судьба нелегка

She sheltered me from adversity
От невзгод меня укрывала

Gently your hand
Нежно твоя рука
I will always keep in my heart
Всегда я буду в сердце своём хранить

Smile, hands and light of eyes
Улыбку, руки и свет очей

Star, you will shine from heaven forever
Звезда, ты будешь вечно с небес светить

To my beloved mother
Любимой маме моей

I will kneel before you
Преклоню колени я пред тобой

You are an angel, you are my guardian angel
Ты - ангел, ты - ангел-хранитель мой
As a child I will snuggle
Как в детстве я прильну

And I'll put my head on your lap
И голову на колени тебе положу

And you will read in my silence
И ты прочтёшь в моём безмолвии

How I value you
Как тобою я дорожу

Lullaby, mother, you sang to me in the night
Колыбельную, мама, ты мне пела в ночи

She said a lot of wise words
Мудрых слов сказала немало

Luckily gave the keys
К счастью дала ключи
I will always keep in my heart
Всегда я буду в сердце своём хранить

Smile, hands and light of eyes
Улыбку, руки и свет очей

Star, you will shine from heaven forever
Звезда, ты будешь вечно с небес светить

To my beloved mother
Любимой маме моей

I will kneel before you
Преклоню колени я пред тобой

You are an angel, you are my guardian angel
Ты - ангел, ты - ангел-хранитель мой
I will always keep in my heart
Всегда я буду в сердце своём хранить

Smile, hands and light of eyes
Улыбку, руки и свет очей

Star, you will shine from heaven forever
Звезда, ты будешь вечно с небес светить

To my beloved mother
Любимой маме моей

I will kneel before you
Преклоню колени я пред тобой

You are an angel, you are my guardian angel
Ты - ангел, ты - ангел-хранитель мой


----------



## Serge

2019.05.08. "Темная ночь". Диана Анкудинова. С первого варианта сингла.

Diana Ankudinova - Dark Is The Night (Dark Night)


----------



## Serge

Joker song! (So called in India for whatever reason) Diana Ankudinova - Derniere Danse (live)

Диана Анкудинова - Derniere Danse (Indila hit song cover)


----------



## Serge

Диана Анкудинова - АПОСТОЛ АНДРЕЙ (Прогулки по воде)

Nautilus Pompilius song cover.


----------



## Serge

Ты супер! - Wicked Game - Диана Анкудинова, 15 лет, г. Москва

Diana Ankudinova - Wicked Game






Please note that some of these videos are proprietary and must be watched on YouTube.


----------



## Serge

Äänikoutsi reagoi: Diana Ankudinova "Wicked Game" // Finnish Vocal Coach Reaction (subs)

Диана Анкудинова - Wicked Game (Реакция финской учительницы вокала.)






Please note that some of these videos are proprietary and must be watched on YouTube.


----------



## Serge

Diana Ankudinova. April 19, 2021 solo concert in Togliatti. Part 2 / Диана Анкудинова. Сольный концерт в Тольятти от 19 апреля 2021 года. Часть вторая

Subtitles and the list/index of songs are available on YouTube in the video description.

[video=youtube_share;2WSn70T8Bz8]https://youtu.be/2WSn70T8Bz8[/video


----------



## Serge

Diana Ankudinova. April 19, 2021 solo concert in Togliatti. Part 2 / Диана Анкудинова. Сольный концерт в Тольятти от 19 апреля 2021 года. Часть вторая

Subtitles and the list/index of songs are available on YouTube in the video description.


----------



## Serge

An (nearly) instant replay, since this song has been playing in my head for a few days now. (Of course, the original was one of my favorite NP songs...)

Diana Ankudinova / Диана Анкудинова - АПОСТОЛ АНДРЕЙ (Прогулки по воде)

Nautilus Pompilius song cover.


----------



## Serge

2018.06.15. "Dernière Danse". Диана Анкудинова (Diana Ankudinova). "Календарь". Интервью на ОТР

(The Indila hit cover, also called Joker Song in India)


----------



## Serge

Диана Анкудинова - Падает снег / Diana Ankudinova - The Snow Is Falling


----------



## Serge

Диана Анкудинова. Измайловский парк от 01.05.19. Большой юмористический концерт

Диана Анкудинова - Незнакомка / Diana Ankudinova - Stranger






Please note that some of these videos are proprietary and must be watched on YouTube.


----------



## Serge

Non, Je Ne Regrette Rien". Диана Анкудинова (Diana Ankudinova). "Детская Новая волна".


----------



## Serge

2017.03.05. "Sway". Диана Анкудинова (Diana Ankudinova). «Фонограф-Джаз-Квартет» Сергея Жилина.


----------



## Serge

Just in on YouTube!

Diana Ankudinova & Shine's Creed. Yodel.


----------



## Serge

2020.02.16. "Sway". Диана Анкудинова. г.Тольятти. Спето на сольном концерте Эдуарда Марчука.

Diana Ankudinova - Sway


----------



## Serge

2017.10.08. "Besame Mucho". Диана Анкудинова (Diana Ankudinova). Теплоход "Семён Будённый".


----------



## Serge

2020.02.16. "Venus". Диана Анкудинова. г.Тольятти. Спето на сольном концерте Эдуарда Марчука.

Diana Ankudinova - Venus


----------



## Serge

Diana Ankudinova answering fan's questions (part 1) May 3. 2020

Диана Анкудинова отвечает на вопросы поклонников.

Yes, last year's Q&A session, if you must ask, but posted on Diana's channel today. Multiple subtitle options.


----------



## Serge

2020.08.24. "Intro". Музыка А.Степина. Диана Анкудинова: "Видео монтировала я, а снимала мама".

Diana Ankudinova - Intro (Music by A.Stepin. Video footage shot by Diana's mom. Video edited by Diana.)


----------



## Serge

Diana Ankudinova's answers to fans' questions (Part 2) May 3, 2020

Диана Анкудинова отвечает на вопросы поклонникиков. Часть вторая.


----------



## Serge

2020.09.10. "В небо". Диана Анкудинова (Diana Ankudinova). (Official video).

Diana Ankudinova - Into the Skies


----------



## Serge

2017.07.08. "Puttin' On The Ritz". Диана Анкудинова (Diana Ankudinova). Теплоход "Семён Будённый


----------



## Serge

Не такая как все! Несравненная Диана Анкудинова и ее суперномер, ошеломивший жюри

Not like everyone else! The incomparable Diana Ankudinova and her supernumber that stunned the jury

Диана Анкудинова - Вьюга / Diana Ankudinova - Blizzard






Please note that some of these videos are proprietary and must be watched on YouTube.


----------



## Serge

Диана Анкудинова (10 лет) Oh, Darling!

Then 10-year-old Diana Ankudinova in a live performance of The Beatles classic Oh, Darling!


----------



## Serge

2018.06.15. "Dernière Danse". Диана Анкудинова (Diana Ankudinova). "Календарь". Интервью на ОТР.

English subtitles.


----------



## Serge

2016.08.12. "Прогулки по воде". Диана Анкудинова (Diana Ankudinova). г.Тольятти. Парк Победы.

Nautilus Pompilius song cover. English subtitles.


----------



## Serge

Диана Анкудинова (Diana Ankudinova) Самые первые песенки. The very first songs.






Diana Ankudinova. The report about the tour of Russian cities in April 2021.


----------



## Serge

It is May 31th in Russia already, Diana's birthday. This year she turns 18.

Happy birthday, Diana!

Диана Анкудинова. Первый танец. 5 лет (полгода после детдома) / Diana Ankudinova. The first dance. Age 5. (Half a year after the orphanage.)






Диана Анкудинова - RETRO TIME


----------



## Serge

Браво, Диана! Крутая финалистка под музыку крутого композитора покорила всех зрителей «Ты супер!»

Диана Анкудинова / Diana Ankudinova - Tomorrow Is A Lie






Please note that some of these videos are proprietary and must be watched on YouTube.


----------



## Serge

Нет слов! Грандиозное выступление Дианы судьи признали сильнейшим, а Сергей Шакуров назвал ее чудом

Диана Анкудинова - Реченька / Diana Ankudinova - Rechenka






Please note that some of these videos are proprietary and must be watched on YouTube.


----------



## Serge

Would you believe that a video of REACTION to Diana Ankudinova singing can possibly hit a million views mark? True, nonetheless.

Opera singer reacts to Diana Ankudinova

Диана Анкудинова - Реченька / Diana Ankudinova - Rechenka






Darn, those companies aren't kidding around. Must be watched on YouTube, folks.


----------



## Serge

2019.10.03. "Вьюга". Диана Анкудинова. ТЭФИ 2019.

Diana Ankudinova - Blizzard


----------



## Serge

The conclusion of Diana's Q&A session from a year ago. Multiple subtitle options as well as the list/index of questions in the video description on YouTube. Posted on Diana's main channel earlier today.

Diana Ankudinova's answers to fans' questions (Part 3) May 3, 2020






The two previous parts, for your convenience:


----------



## Serge

Joker song! Diana Ankudinova - Derniere Danse (live)

Диана Анкудинова - Derniere Danse (French singer Indila hit song cover, much popular in India because of the original artist's Indian roots)


----------



## Serge

A capella style - Rechenka - Diana Ankudinova. HD isolation.

Диана Анкудинова - Реченька


----------



## Serge

Диана Анкудинова: живой концерт в студии Авторадио (2021)

Diana Ankudinova - Live at the Studio (List/index of songs in the video description on YouTube.)


----------



## Serge

Some outpour of emotions there...

RECHENKA - Diana Ankudinova í ½í¸­ Musician's First Time Reaction !


----------



## Serge

2020.10.16. "Tombe la neige". Диана Анкудинова. Бард-клуб "Гнездо глухаря"


----------



## Serge

The new single came out on YouTube:

Диана Анкудинова - Я Россией тебя зову






The official lyrics video release on Diana's channel in less than an hour:

Diana Ankudinova - I Call You Russia (Official Lyrics Video)


----------



## Serge

2017.05.21. "Me Voy". Диана Анкудинова (Diana Ankudinova). Испанская песня с веером.


----------



## Serge

Songwriter REACTS to Diana Ankudinova / Диана Анкудинова - Wicked Game (First Listen!)


----------



## Serge

2017.03.19. "Non, je ne regrette rie". Диана Анкудинова (Diana Ankudinova).


----------



## Serge

Monday, Monday...

КинаНеБудет, Диана Анкудинова, Вячеслав Разбегаев, Гоша Куценко и Оскар Кучера






Please note that some of these videos are proprietary and must be watched on YouTube.


----------



## Serge

ДИАНА АНКУДИНОВА. "ДЕД МОРОЗ, Я ПРОШУ"






Please note that some of these videos are proprietary and must be watched on YouTube.


----------



## Serge

2016.08.22. "Там нет меня". Диана Анкудинова (Diana Ankudinova). Набережная г.Самары.


----------



## Serge

2018.08.18. «Strong Enough». Диана Анкудинова (Diana Ankudinova). Концерт в Тольятти.


----------



## Serge

2020.04.27. "Havana". Диана Анкудинова. Diana Ankudinova.


----------



## Serge

Не такая как все! Несравненная Диана Анкудинова и ее суперномер, ошеломивший жюри

Диана Анкудинова - Вьюга / Diana Ankudinova - Blizzard






Please note that some of these videos are proprietary and must be watched on YouTube.


----------



## Serge

2019.12.08. "На волнах судьбы". Диана Анкудинова. Москва, концертный зал "Останкино". Премьера песни


----------



## Serge

On June 22, 1941 the Nazi Germany attacked the Soviet Union. An estimated 27 million Soviet citizens, both military and civilians, died in the Great Patriotic War, as it is called in Russia.

Diana Ankudinova - Cranes

2020.05.09. "Журавли". Диана Анкудинова."


----------



## Serge

2016.05.05. "Баллада о красках". Диана Анкудинова и Мая Егорова. Проект "Творцы истории".


----------



## Serge

2019.05.08. "Темная ночь". Диана Анкудинова (Diana Ankudinova). С первого варианта сингла.


----------



## Serge

2021.01.16. ديانا أنكودينوفا - حلوه يا بلدى , "Helwa Ya Baladi". Диана Анкудинова (Diana Ankudinova)


----------



## Serge

2017.05.20. "Нас учили быть птицами". Диана Анкудинова (Diana Ankudinova) & Studio Stereo SounD.


----------



## Serge

Diana Ankudinova - In Your Town (Official Lyrics Video)


----------



## Serge

2018.12.28. "Белая зима". Диана Анкудинова (Diana Ankudinova). г.Москва. ЦДКЖ.


----------



## Serge

Vocal Coach Reacts (1st time) to Diana Ankudinova - Wicked Game (Диана Анкудинова)


----------



## Serge

Diana Ankudinova - The Ornery Horses (Fastidious Steeds) /

Диана Анкудинова - Кони Привередливые

Diana in a live performance premiere of the iconic Vladimir Vysotsky song.


----------



## Serge

2018.06.18. "Реченька". Диана Анкудинова (Diana Ankudinova). НТВ. "Квартирник у Маргулиса".


----------



## Serge

2018.08.08. "Мама". Две Дианы. Диана Анкудинова (Diana Ankudinova).


----------



## Serge

2017.03.19. "Non, je ne regrette rie". Диана Анкудинова (Diana Ankudinova).


----------



## Serge

2018.09.05. "Derniere Danse". Диана Анкудинова (Diana Ankudinova). Кремлёвский дворец. Subtitles.


----------



## Serge

2017.07.08. "Derniere Danse". Диана Анкудинова (Diana Ankudinova). Теплоход "Семён Будённый".


----------



## Serge

2017.07.08. "Puttin' On The Ritz". Диана Анкудинова (Diana Ankudinova). Теплоход "Семён Будённый".


----------



## Serge

Diana Ankudinova - Feeling Good


----------



## Serge

Anna's reaction to Диана Анкудинова - Реченька coming up on YouTube in about 3 hours. Taking bets that it will be so freaking great!

Äänikoutsi reagoi: Diana Ankudinova "Rechenka" // Finnish Vocal Coach Reaction (SUBS)


----------



## Serge

2017.02.05. "Non, Je Ne Regrette Rien". Диана Анкудинова (Diana Ankudinova). Московский Клуб караоке (Guest appearance.)


----------



## Serge

2020.09.17. "Кони привередливые". Диана Анкудинова. Бард-клуб "Гнездо глухаря". Концерт.


----------



## Serge

Indila / Adam Ferello / Diana Ankudinova - Dernier Danse


----------



## Serge

Диана Анкудинова. Полуфинал Детской Новой Волны 2018 (№ 02)


----------



## Serge

2020.04.10. "Truce". "Twenty One Pilots". Диана Анкудинова.


----------



## Serge

2020.09.10. "В небо". Диана Анкудинова (Diana Ankudinova). (Official video).


----------



## Serge

Диана Анкудинова - Волна

Diana Ankudinova - Wave / La Vague [Official Lyric Video]


----------



## Serge

(Fan-video) Diana Ankudinova: shamanic and angelic voice [by Sonitus Terra]


----------



## Serge

2018.10.04. «Реченька» и «Нас учили быть птицами». Диана Анкудинова (Diana Ankudinova).


----------



## Serge

Диана Анкудинова. Derniere Danse. ДДК "Тольятти". 16.03.2018


----------



## Serge

2018.06.12. "Реченька". Диана Анкудинова (Diana Ankudinova). Теплоход "Сергей Кучкин".


----------



## Serge

Диана Анкудинова - Падает Снег / Diana Ankudinova - The Snow Is Falling

Diana beating Billie Eilish to a bossa nova song


----------



## Serge

2017.05.21. "Me Voy". Диана Анкудинова (Diana Ankudinova). Испанская песня с веером.


----------



## Serge




----------



## Serge

Diana Ankudinova (age 10) / Диана Анкудинова (10 лет) Oh, Darling!


----------



## Serge

In the first segment of the new NTV TV singing competition show ShowMaskGoOn Diana Ankudinova will perform the Elvis Presley song Can't Help Falling in Love. There will be nine episodes of the show, each bringing a new song performed by contestants. :trp::clap:

Preview of the first segment of the show.


----------



## Serge

Just in. Diana's special engagement concert performance. New song.

Diana Ankudinova - Tajikistan / Диана Анкудинова - Таджикистан

Update: And now on Diana's own YouTube channel.


----------



## Serge

A capella style - Rechenka - Diana Ankudinova. HD isolation.

Диана Анкудинова - Реченька. А капелла.


----------



## Serge

After giving a grand-scale performance at the gala concert dedicated to the 30th anniversary of independence of Tajikistan, Diana Ankudinova relaxes singing Mad World in a cosy home setup. #ДианаАнкудинова #TikTok

[video]https://vm.tiktok.com/ZMRxhWwm1/[/video]


----------



## Serge

Just discovered another - "Shorts" YouTube channel curated by Diana's team - featuring videos previously posted by her on TikTok and Instagram.

https://youtube.com/channel/UCJ-OcK_-JiY8vbaLsZGbNAQ


----------



## Serge

Off the same newly discovered channel, to kill the double post...

Диана Анкудинова - Human (Diana Ankudinova) New wave 2019


----------



## Serge

Diana's short takes on TikTok and Instagram. Now on YouTube. :tiphat:

Ms. Charming






Improvising


----------



## Serge

NTV's new show teaser with Diana Ankudinova performing the cover of Can't Help Falling In Love by Elvis Presley

Diana Ankudinova ShowMaskGoOn Promo #Shorts [ENG subtitles]






Диана Анкудинова (Diana Ankudinova) в новом шоу на НТВ "Шоумаскгоон" с 25.09.2021 20:20


----------



## Serge

Диана Анкудинова - Голосом Твоим (Из концерта в Гнезде глухаря) / Diana Ankudinova - As Your Voice (31-Aug-2021 @ Woodgrouse's Nest)


----------



## Serge

Диана Анкудинова / Diana Ankudinova - MeVoy (31-Aug-2021 @ Woodgrouse's Nest)


----------



## Serge

Diana backstage, getting ready for the recording of the next segment of the show.

Diana Ankudinova at Showmackgoon, 8th Round, behind the scenes #shorts [ENG subs]






Diana is challenged to sing the poetry by Pushkin impromptu.

Diana Ankudinova performs on Showmaskgoon presentation in a fun contest. [ENG subs]


----------



## Serge

Can't Help Falling in Love - Diana Ankudinova / Диана Анкудинова | "Грэмми"


----------



## Serge

Diana performing the Elvis Presley song cover in the contest's "Grammy" category.

Can't Help Falling in Love - Diana Ankudinova / Диана Анкудинова | "Грэмми"


----------



## Serge

ДИАНА АНКУДИНОВА - CAN'T HELP FALLING IN LOVE | ШОУМАСКГООН


----------



## Serge

Diana Ankudinova - Bach Composes (31-Aug-2021 @ Woodgrouse's Nest) / Диана Анкудинова - Бах творит


----------



## Serge

"Мама, я танцую" - Диана Анкудинова | "Новая музыка"


----------



## Serge

A capella style - Диана Анкудинова / Diana Ankudinova - Can`t help falling in love. HD isolation.


----------



## Serge

Now on Diana's own YouTube channel. Stereo version plus performance discussion. Subtitles.

Диана Анкудинова / Diana Ankudinova - Can't help falling in love (Stereo) @ Showmaskgoon, 1 ep.






Bonus: Диана исполняет песню Агутина Летний дождь / Diana Ankudinova singing Agutin - Summer Rain #shorts


----------



## Serge

Diana Ankudinova - Oy, to ne vecher / Ой, то не вечер - Диана Анкудинова | Народный хит


----------



## Serge

Now on Diana's YouTube channel. Stereo sound.

Диана Анкудинова - Ой, то не вечер / Diana Ankudinova - Oh, it is not yet evening (Stereo) @ Showmaskgoon, 3 Round (folk hit)


----------



## Serge

On Diana's own YouTube channel. Stereo sound, subtitles, performance discussion.

Диана Анкудинова - Мама, я танцую / Diana Ankudinova - Mom, I'm dancing (Stereo) @ Showmaskgoon, 2 Round (modern music)






Bonus: ShowMaskGoOn fourth issue teaser of Diana Ankudinova #shorts / Twist On My Sobriety by Tabitha Tikaram cover


----------



## Serge

Диана Анкудинова - Таджикистан / Diana Ankudinova - Tajikistan (Studio sound) (Official Lyrics Video)


----------



## Serge

Twist in My Sobriety - Диана Анкудинова / Diana Ankudinova | "Песня конца XX века"


----------



## Serge

Diana Ankudinova - The Way / "Путь" - Диана Анкудинова | "Рок-хит"


----------



## Serge

Диана Анкудинова - Дудук / Diana Ankudinova - Duduk (Official lyrics video)


----------



## Serge

"Помоги мне" - Диана Анкудинова | "Песня из кино или мультфильма"


----------



## Serge

Elizabeth Zharoff's take on Диана Анкудинова singing.

Diana Ankudinova "Can't Help Falling In Love" REACTION & ANALYSIS by Vocal Coach / Opera Singer


----------



## Serge

"Ворона" - Диана Анкудинова | "Поп-хит"

Diana Ankudinova - Crow


----------



## Serge

It's a Man's World - Diana Ankudinova @ "Гнездо глухаря" 31-VIII-2021


----------



## Serge

Finnish Vocal Coach Reacts (SUBS): Diana Ankudinova "I can't help falling in love"


----------



## Serge

"Маленький принц" - Диана Анкудинова | "Советская песня"

Diana Ankudinova - Little Prince (from "Soviet period song" category)


----------



## Serge

Demo-version of 'The Crow' by Diana Ankudinova @ ShowMaskGoOn 7

"Демо" версия песни Ворона в исполнении Дианы Анкудиновой


----------



## Serge

Diana Ankudinova - Help Me (Song from a movie or cartoon category @ ShowMaskGoOn. Stereo sound.)

ДИАНА АНКУДИНОВА - ПОМОГИ МНЕ | ШОУМАСКГООН


----------



## starthrower

I never paid attention to this thread but I heard her sing last night. She's fantastic! But I prefer the traditional or Russian music to the western pop covers.


----------



## Serge

Vocal Coach REACTS - DIANA ANKUDINOVA 'Can't Help Falling In Love'


----------



## Serge

Personal Jesus - Диана Анкудинова | "Песня на свой выбор" / Diana Ankudinova (Artist's Choice song category.)


----------



## Serge

ДИАНА АНКУДИНОВА - МАЛЕНЬКИЙ ПРИНЦ | ШОУМАСКГООН / Diana Ankudinova - Little Prince (Stereo sound)


----------



## Serge

ДИАНА АНКУДИНОВА - ВОРОНА | ШОУМАСКГООН / Diana Ankudinova - Crow (Stereo sound)


----------



## Serge

ДИАНА АНКУДИНОВА - PERSONAL JESUS | ШОУМАСКГООН / Diana Ankudinova - Personal Jesus


----------



## Serge

A couple of TikTok improvisational performances.

Диана Анкудинова - Лютики / Buttercups - Diana Ankudinova (cover)






Kaleo - Way Down We Go (by Diana Ankudinova)


----------



## Serge

2020.01.23.01. "Derniere Danse". Диана Анкудинова (Diana Ankudinova). Презентация сингла.


----------



## Serge

Диана Анкудинова / Diana Ankudinova - Can't Help Falling In Love (Encore performance)

[video=youtube_share;SdYATgrS0sQ?t=2h00m53s]https://youtu.be/SdYATgrS0sQ?t=2h00m53s[/video]


----------



## Serge

Диана Анкудинова - Вьюга, В небо. (29.11.2021) / Diana Ankudinova - 1. Blizzard, 2. Into The Sky


----------



## Serge

Vocal Coach Reacts to Can't Help Falling in Love - Diana Ankudinova | Technique Analysis & Demo


----------



## Serge

Kaleo - Way Down We Go (by Diana Ankudinova)






Diana Ankudinova - Way Down We Go [REACTION] Диана Анкудинова поёт Kaleo






REACTION: Diana Ankudinova - Way Down We Go (Kaleo cover)


----------



## Serge

Diana Ankudinova / Диана Анкудинова - Human (Rag'n'Bone Man cover) LIVE @ Авторадио






Diana Ankudinova / Диана Анкудинова - Personal Jesus ("Depeche Mode" cover) LIVE @ Авторадио


----------



## Serge

Diana Ankudinova - Night / Диана Анкудинова - Ночь (LIVE @ Авторадио)


----------



## Serge

What a Wonderful World - Диана Анкудинова / Diana Ankudinova (The New Year cover)


----------



## Serge

Диана Анкудинова - Падает снег / Diana Ankudinova - The Snow Is Falling


----------



## Serge

Work - Charlotte Day Wilson (cover by Diana Ankudinova)


----------



## Serge

Diana Ankudinova sings Russian romance with a Hawaiian ukulele


----------



## Serge

Диана Анкудинова - Колыбельная / Lullaby - Diana Ankudinova 23-10-2020 #shorts


----------



## Serge

Джазовая импровизация от Дианы Анкудиновой / Jazz improvisation from Diana ankudinova #shorts 26-01-2022






Imagine Dragons - Demons (Diana Ankudinova) #shorts 22-01-2022






Одиночество - Диана Анкудинова / Loneliness - Diana Ankudinova #shorts 24-01-2022


----------



## Serge

Crow - Diana Ankudinova @ D.A. presentation 2021-Dec-08 (Fan video) / Диана Анкудинова - Ворона


----------



## Serge

Consider these low- quality bootlegs, haha.

Диана Анкудинова / Диана Анкудинова - Twist in My Sobriety


----------



## Serge

Диана Анкудинова / Diana Ankudinova - Nothing More | POLNALYUBVI (31-01-2022)


----------



## Serge

Diana Ankudinova / Диана Анкудинова кавер Kovacs - "My Love"


----------



## Serge

Diana Ankudinova My Love (Kovacs)


----------



## Serge

* The Russia Files thread got sanctioned because Russian songs happen to be titled in Russian. The nerve on those Russians! *

Opera singer reacts to Diana Ankudinova / Диана Анкудинова: I can't help falling in love


----------

